# Pivot tables using Date Range



## KhanExcel (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi, 
We have multiple projects which are in development/testing phases and we have about 5 different dev/test environments and application moves from one env to another as part of the development life cycle.
I am trying to prepare a simple tracker to keep track of ongoing projects and project life cycle.
objective of this tracker is to give easy information of which project will be active in a given Dev/Test environment.

Input to this graph will be project name, environment name and date range. 
from the graph, we would like to filter data and see which projects are active in a given environment and for a selected project  when it will be active in each of the environments and date range.

Any suggestions or inputs on this will be highly appreciated.
I have provided sample data and graph for reference.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 28, 2022)

Post your data using *XL2BB*. By posting just screenshots, someone that might be willing to help has to transcribe that data from fuzzy pictures. And BTW, the 365 Data -> Get Data -> From Other Sources -> From Picture doesn't help. It came up with 28 errors with the SampleGraphData which still needed to be fixed.


----------

